# 'Dialling in' waste?



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi everyone,

After a particularly difficult dialling-in session yesterday, have a couple of simple questions.

What grinder do you have?

How much coffee do you waste dialling in a new bean?

I have a Cunil Brasil, and dialling in a new bean I can waste about 30g, is that normal? Each notch seems to make a massive difference.

Thanks,

Ric


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I got lucky with my new Anfim Caimano and only wasted 2 shots yesterday (straight out of the box with a bean I had not used before)

Once dialled in it is usually 1 or 2 steps either side of the standard setting

With the Mahlkonig Vario I usually move 5-10 micro adjustments either side of the standard between beans - therefore usually 1 shot (+/- 16g) is required


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Between beans, normally only 1 shot wasted, next shot is very close and the subsequent are bang on. So in essence, I waste 20g per bag of beans.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I suppose it depends on how much retention the grinder has and what is left of the previous grind too


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

I had my first dialling in session on a super jolly yesterday as well, omg I waisted a lot of coffee, as well as making a hell of a mess, and getting wired, I eventually had to stop due to too much caffeine ;p try again today


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

That first time is always the worst.

Once you get to know the grinder and have changed beans a few times, you'll just learn what adjustments are needed for new beans and should get wastage down to a shot or two.


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

What process for dialling in do people use when a new bean arrives? Are there any useful starting points or rules of thumb?

This would be helpful for me as, for example, discovered a big difference between using the HB brazilian espresso perfetio that I was using and three other beans on my shelf. It required me to re-calibrate my vario to go even finer which seemed like a large difference in grind to me.

i also find it difficult as I am not sure what taste I am aiming for with each bean, but I guess that will develop with time.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

The SJ doesn't take much movement to adjust a large amount.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

I simply use the same grind setting as per last bean and adjust from there. With Hasbean, I have found a lot of the time, I haven't needed to adjust much at all. Few occasions I have kept same setting which is nice.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CoffeeDiva said:


> What process for dialling in do people use when a new bean arrives? Are there any useful starting points or rules of thumb?
> 
> This would be helpful for me as, for example, discovered a big difference between using the HB brazilian espresso perfetio that I was using and three other beans on my shelf. It required me to re-calibrate my vario to go even finer which seemed like a large difference in grind to me.
> 
> i also find it difficult as I am not sure what taste I am aiming for with each bean, but I guess that will develop with time.


Yep that's the hard I found at start also. Perhaps go for dose versus volume rationthen taste and see if too bitter / sour and adjust. Or pull the shot in three parts . Taste em see what you like best ( this in the end is what counts ).


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Personally I loved the first night flying with my SJ, then wrote down every bean and setting I used which is behind the grinder

on the wall.This gives me an almost "on the mark" starting point when I change beans.And as I try and only buy 2lb bags now

I pour the shot away if its too far out, a couple of shots to dial in and then another couple of doubles for myself and wife so

100g away before breakfast.250g bags and I feel I should be drinking bad pulls incase the bag is finished before I hit the spot.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

CoffeeDiva said:


> What process for dialling in do people use when a new bean arrives? Are there any useful starting points or rules of thumb?
> 
> This would be helpful for me as, for example, discovered a big difference between using the HB brazilian espresso perfetio that I was using and three other beans on my shelf. It required me to re-calibrate my vario to go even finer which seemed like a large difference in grind to me.
> 
> i also find it difficult as I am not sure what taste I am aiming for with each bean, but I guess that will develop with time.


lighter roasts - finer grind generally. Once you've been at it about a year you'll get a feel for the correct setting off the bat


----------

